
A new brain mapping technique reveals circuitry of Parkinson’s disease tremors - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9792.html
======
23456u7retg
Original source:

[http://news.stanford.edu/2017/01/26/new-brain-mapping-
techni...](http://news.stanford.edu/2017/01/26/new-brain-mapping-technique-
reveals-circuitry-parkinsons-disease-tremors/)

------
shahbaby
"Lee thinks that her technique – optogenetic fMRI combined with computational
modeling – gives researchers a new way to reverse-engineer the functions of
the many different types of neurons in the brain and the bafflingly diverse
array of neural circuits formed to carry out different commands."

If that's true, this could be huge.

------
zamalek
Cancer (CAR-T), and now this? Are we living in the next
radio/microwave/radio/TV/internet age? On second thoughts, the concept of
"ages" seems to be moving towards redundant. This really does feel like
Kurzweil was correct in terms of the singularity - I'm interested in opinions
regarding that.

~~~
eagletusk
What article did you read? Singularity? They have been using Deep Brain
Stimulation for years now. This study sheds some light on DBS but we still
basically have no idea why it works. Anecdotally my father has DBS and he was
able to get off this terrible medicine Ropinirole (pseudo dopamine) that has a
side effect of causing people to gamble excessively as well as,
hypersexuality, punding, and in my father's case compulsive fishing.

The radiolab excerpt is
here:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Scy35jm5Hw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Scy35jm5Hw)

